# The California Fires....



## Cheryl J (Oct 10, 2017)

.....there are so many fires burning throughout the state, it's just heartbreaking. Here's just one neighborhood up in beautiful Santa Rosa that is completely gone, and it's just one of many....


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 11, 2017)

One of the members of another forum I am on had to evacuate ahead of the flames and just found out today her entire house is gone. What's worse, she has three Maine Coon cats that are the love of her life and she was only able to find two of them before she had to leave. It's now assumed she lost the third cat.

Someone on another forum I'm on was woken up by her dogs. She and her husband barely had time to get out. By the time they were driving away, her house was on fire.

It's just awful what's going on there. 

Here's a link to some of the news coverage:

SFGATE: San Francisco Bay Area - News, Bay Area news, Sports, Business, Entertainment, Classifieds - SFGate


----------



## taxlady (Oct 11, 2017)

My sister is reassuring me that she isn't in danger. She's 15 miles away from the fires in Anaheim and Santa Ana.


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 11, 2017)

After Harvey, Irma, Maria, and now this, blizzards and ice storms don't seem so bad.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2017)

It's really been horrific out there. Last I heard, the authorities don't know what caused all these fires.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 11, 2017)

Wine prices will go up.


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 11, 2017)

Cheryl, isn't your son or SIL a firefighter?  Wishes for his safety if he is (well regardless, but you know what I mean)!


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 11, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Wine prices will go up.



So will the housing prices. Ouch!!!


----------



## kleenex (Oct 11, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Wine prices will go up.



Well I heard 90% of the wine crop for the year was already harvested, but 4 wineries suffered major damage though.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 11, 2017)

kleenex said:


> Well I heard 90% of the wine crop for the year was already harvested, but 4 wineries suffered major damage though.





A fire at an oil refinery, and gas prices are up the very next morning....


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 11, 2017)

*RR*....so sorry to hear of your friends' huge loss in these fires! I just can't imagine...

*taxy*....glad to hear your sister and her property are OK! 

*GG*...that's the last I heard, too.  The firefighters are working so hard to protect lives and property that they haven't begun to determine the cause of the fires yet. 

*Karen*...thank you for your kind words. Yes, my SIL is an L.A. county firefighter, but so far they haven't sent him or his immediate co-workers out.  They're in the Santa Clarita Valley and it's on high alert for fires right now too, so they need to keep some of the manpower there for brush fires that could, (and probably will, according to stats), start anytime.

Sheesh....this is all just heartbreaking.  And like others have said, it's so much more than "just" the loss of life and property. The ripple effect will be huge.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 11, 2017)

Watching this on the news.  Heartbreaking.


----------



## Addie (Oct 11, 2017)

Cheryl, Pirate and I sat here staring at the pictures. All I can say is OMG!!! 

Folks used to joke that California does not have seasons. And I would reply with "Sure they do. They have the rainy season, landslide season, drought season, and then the fire season. I haven't made that comment in a couple of years. And I doubt I ever will again. My heart goes out to all Californians. Along with my prayers. 

Makes me looking forward to a blizzard here in the Northeast.


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 11, 2017)

kleenex said:


> Well I heard 90% of the wine crop for the year was already harvested, but 4 wineries suffered major damage though.



Yeah, most of the grapes were picked and that was about it. When the wineries went up in flames, so did all those grapes. And what vines and grapes didn't burn may be a loss anyway. Apparently grapes will pick up the smoke scent of a fire and transfer that into the wine. 

The entire town of Calistoga has now been told to evacuate. One fire is moving towards Fairfield and if it gets that far, it will probably jump I-80. Considering how much traffic goes between the Bay Area and Sacramento, that could be disastrous. 

If the fire goes south to Vallejo, it could easily send embers across the water to Walnut Creek, Pleasant Hill, and Concord. That would make what happened in Santa Rosa look like a small campfire. 

The winds were supposed to ramp up tonight again. Those guys just aren't getting a break.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 12, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> After Harvey, Irma, Maria, and now this, blizzards and ice storms don't seem so bad.


Amen, *tenspeed*.


PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching this on the news.  Heartbreaking.


I could not have said it any better myself.

Prayers going up for everyone in the area that are in harm's way, and also for everyone else being impacted by this disaster.


----------



## Addie (Oct 12, 2017)

I think Pirate said it best when Harvey hit Houston.

"God is awfully mad at us." 

Ever since mankind came on this planet we have done everything we could to destroy the wonderful home God gave us. Now He is showing us just how much he can destroy and how fast.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 12, 2017)

We’ll be on our honeymoon in a few weeks and our first stop is supposed to be Napa and The French Laundry.... hopefully that will still be possible

But no matter what, out hearts are breaking for those affected by the fire, as well as everyone down south with the hurricanes


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 12, 2017)

Don't know if anyone else saw this, but last night on our local late news they were showing video sent down from the Space Station of all these lightening strikes on Sunday, just about where all the fires started all over California.
The theory is that this is what may have got it all started.
Both my Mother and Sister live in California, fortunately for now anyways they are in no danger, but that could change at any time.
*Cheryl* (as well as *Kayelle* and *Souschef*-where every you guys are now), stay alert and stay safe!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 13, 2017)

Here's a somber video from the fires:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItcrGFBn39A


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 14, 2017)

It's unimaginable horror. I'm so sorry, California friends


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 14, 2017)

As with all disasters, it's the personal stories that are so heartbreaking to me. Just one is the story of the 100 yr old husband and his 95 yr old wife, married 70 something years who both burned to death in their home, unable to escape. Heartbreaking.
The blasted Devil Winds continue in so much of California, including here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 14, 2017)

I...I...I just can't comprehend.  No words, except to say that I hope these fires of hell stop soon for all of you.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 14, 2017)

Even with our bay breezes, we get a smoky sunset..  This was taken by a friend..

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 15, 2017)

I saw a map of the fires yesterday and it looks like one of them is only about 6 miles north of Vallejo. Just across the water is Martinez and the oil refinery. I'm sure glad they have them as under control as they have. I can't imagine what would happen if the fires came further south.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 16, 2017)

That's a pretty pic, Ross.  Unfortunately, some of the most colorful sunsets are from fires.  I've had orange tinted walls in my living room from 'sunset fires' in the Sierras. 

RR...hard to imagine if that oil refinery would have caught fire and how much worse that would have been.

Kay...I heard about that couple too, and it just breaks my heart.  And that's just one of many, and there are so many more still missing.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 5, 2017)

*Kay and SC*....I've been watching the news of the horrific fires down south.  Is the one in Ventura County near your home?   Hoping and praying that you two and your home are safe!  

California has had way more than our share of devastating fires the past few years.  It's heartbreaking!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> *Kay and SC*....I've been watching the news of the horrific fires down south.  Is the one in Ventura County near your home?   Hoping and praying that you two and your home are safe!
> 
> California has had way more than our share of devastating fires the past few years.  It's heartbreaking!


I saw that on the news, too, Cheryl. The brother of a Facebook friend of mine lost his home; he and his wife have a new baby. Just awful.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 5, 2017)

Oh my gosh, GG....I just can't imagine.  I hope they had somewhere to go - shelters are filling up quickly and many of them don't even have power.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 5, 2017)

I've been watching the new fires, too. I have friends and customers out there. One customer is in Ventura. This kind of thing may become more common as the years go by, if scientists are to be take even a little bit seriously. I hope people are kicking around ideas to deal with it, should it come to pass. 

For now, I wish DC members out there the best of luck. These things are very hit-and-miss. I hope you get missed. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 5, 2017)

As before, stay safe our California friends!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 6, 2017)

This *"Thomas"* fire has hit way too close to home for us. 
We saw it start early last night from our front yard up on the north mountain ridge here in *Santa Paula*. We live up next to the south mountain in this small valley town, and so far we haven't been ordered to evacuate. Only 24 hrs. since it began, and driven by the intense east wind, it has burned a path of destruction the 15 miles to the ocean in *Ventura*. I was raised in my beautiful Ventura and to have 27,000 people under mandatory evacuation boggles the mind when that's 25% of the population. Hundreds of homes have burned to the ground and as long as we have these predicted Devil winds, it's far from over. I'm heart sick for all my home town folk.
http://www.vcstar.com/?from=global&sessionKey=&autologin=


----------



## roadfix (Dec 6, 2017)

new fire early this morning, closer to L.A.
https://www.facebook.com/urbanleakd...L6eDMG2pPLAWI6WVpWFhT96DZVqCbY7OvEJ2u-G8j6V2M


----------



## Caslon (Dec 6, 2017)

How much is fire insurance in that area per year?   It must be a regretful hindsight bummer for those who opted not to carry it.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 6, 2017)

The Creek Fire came really close to a good friend's house yesterday. He could see the flames from his backyard. That ranch that lost 29 horses is about 1.3 miles from his home, according to Google Maps. Most of his neighbors have horses. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (Dec 6, 2017)

Caslon said:


> How much is fire insurance in that area per year?   It's such a bummer some opted not to carry it.


I'm sure it's pretty high if you live in a designated high fire area.   
I'm not in a fire zone.   My basic homeowners' policy used to run close to $3,000/year but since paying off my house about 10 years ago I opted to go without insurance.    I now keep a few fire extinguishers handy....


----------



## taxlady (Dec 6, 2017)

roadfix said:


> new fire early this morning, closer to L.A.
> https://www.facebook.com/urbanleakd...L6eDMG2pPLAWI6WVpWFhT96DZVqCbY7OvEJ2u-G8j6V2M


  and people just drive past that??? Wow!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 6, 2017)

taxlady said:


> and people just drive past that??? Wow!



I think that was shot right after the fires broke out early this morning before dawn.   The freeway was immediately shut down in both directions a bit later.


----------



## caseydog (Dec 6, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I'm sure it's pretty high if you live in a designated high fire area.
> I'm not in a fire zone.   My basic homeowners' policy used to run close to $3,000/year but since paying off my house about 10 years ago *I opted to go without insurance. *   I now keep a few fire extinguishers handy....



I sure hope you are just kidding. I have a hard time with people who _choose_ not to have insurance, unless they have enough money tucked away to be self-insured. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 6, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I'm sure it's pretty high if you live in a designated high fire area.
> I'm not in a fire zone.   My basic homeowners' policy used to run close to $3,000/year but since paying off my house about 10 years ago *I opted to go without insurance. *   I now keep a few fire extinguishers handy....



Ykies RF!! I've just found out that we're all in a fire zone. 
It turns out that half the population of Ventura was under mandatory evacuation and most on the flat lands so not in a fire zone. There's no way I'd go without fire insurance, and our house is paid off too. Our entire home owners insurance, including fire runs about $500 a year.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 6, 2017)

Kay and RF....those pics and videos are heartbreaking.  I just now turned on the news again for updates.  Holy cow - this is bad.  My son-in-law is out there fighting the fires and probably will be for days. 

I can't imagine going without fire insurance.  My house is paid off too, and we're in a low fire risk area.  Kay - wow, my homeowners insurance out here in the desert is higher than $500/yr!


----------



## caseydog (Dec 6, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Ykies RF!! I've just found out that we're all in a fire zone.
> It turns out that half the population of Ventura was under mandatory evacuation and most on the flat lands so not in a fire zone. There's no way I'd go without fire insurance, and our house is paid off too. Our entire home owners insurance, including fire runs about $500 a year.



Wow! 500 bucks a year is good. Mine runs about $1,500 a year. The big threat that runs insurance premiums up where I live, believe it or not, is hail. Not tornadoes, or fire... frozen balls of ice. Go figure. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 6, 2017)

About our insurance premiums...remember, I'm married to the best shopper on the planet.


----------



## Addie (Dec 6, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Kay and RF....those pics and videos are heartbreaking.  I just now turned on the news again for updates.  Holy cow - this is bad.  My son-in-law is out there fighting the fires and probably will be for days.
> 
> I can't imagine going without fire insurance.  My house is paid off too, and we're in a low fire risk area.  Kay - wow, my homeowners insurance out here in the desert is higher than $500/yr!



After seeing the devastation of the fires up north, common sense would tell you to carry fire insurance. No one is immune. Unless you live in a cement house.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 7, 2017)

*Kayelle*, that Thomas Fire is way too close for comfort! I hope you and *Souschef* stay safe and can remain in your home. If not, I bet you already have a Go Bag packed and have lined up must-take possessions.

Anyone else out there in a potential path of a fire, I've got you all in my prayers. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 7, 2017)

http://www.fire.ca.gov/current_incidents/?page=1


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Kayelle*, that Thomas Fire is way too close for comfort! I hope you and *Souschef* stay safe and can remain in your home. If not, I bet you already have a* Go Bag packed and have lined up must-take possessions.*
> 
> Anyone else out there in a potential path of a fire, I've got you all in my prayers. Stay safe everyone!



We've never been prompted before, (although everyone should be) to compile two lists for *"10 minutes, grab and go" *and another for *"2 hrs.(or more) to get out"*. Everyone should print out those lists for an emergency, because if the panic time comes, at least the lists would help you think.
We could be out in 10min. if they came pounding on the door, like I thought they might do last night but didn't, thankfully.
We just heard on the news that now 450 homes have now been lost in this *Thomas fire*, and it's not over yet. Mercy!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 7, 2017)

Every spring, we check our hurricane emergency supplies and if a storm even looks like it might come close, we fill up gas tanks, check the generator, get non-perishable food, medicine, water and other essentials, etc. - all the stuff we need to do to get ready to ride it out or bug out. If you wait till you're told to do it, you might not be able to get what you need.

Take care, everyone [emoji813]


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 8, 2017)

All the smoke is really getting to me. I have serious lung and heart problems and it's hard to breathe so it's a worry. I've had a headache for days and we've been staying inside and going stir crazy, not to mention both of us are cranky with each other. Somebody told us to run the air conditioning fan for the house, as it's not warm enough to run the actual AC. It's so weird to have the fierce Santa Anna winds without heat! I hesitate to say any of this, as complaining with so much destruction all around us just boggles the mind.. We are so lucky so far.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry, Kayelle. A disaster like that causes suffering in many ways. I hope a break in the weather comes soon.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 9, 2017)

As far as southern California goes and these fires, it seems like all the classic signs of a weather effect called La Nina.

(Wintertime wildfires in the Southwest US is not the norm).

The other main weather effect other than La Nina is called... El Nino.   So. California experiences a lot more rainfall and shoreline flooding during an "El Nino" winter season.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 10, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> All the smoke is really getting to me. I have serious lung and heart problems and it's hard to breathe so it's a worry. I've had a headache for days and we've been staying inside and going stir crazy, not to mention both of us are cranky with each other. Somebody told us to run the air conditioning fan for the house, as it's not warm enough to run the actual AC. It's so weird to have the fierce Santa Anna winds without heat! I hesitate to say any of this, as complaining with so much destruction all around us just boggles the mind.. We are so lucky so far.



Kay ....take care as best you can - I'd suggest going for a drive to get away from it all, but there's nowhere to go down there to get away from it!  My daughter is in Valencia, not too far south from you, and she says it looks like a war zone in all directions.  

Thinking of you and all who are affected by these late season fire storms. It's just horrific.


----------



## Souschef (Dec 20, 2017)

*From my little airport*

The Santa Paula Airport is a half mile from our home. This is the airport I fly from. it has been closed since the fire started to allow for fire fighting helicopters to use.
They were among a group of 24 heavy-lift helicopters that has  transformed  Santa Paula Airport, this small, quirky, airstrip  known for vintage and aerobatic airplanes, into a bustling base for  firefighting helicopters.
The airport is close to the freeway, so it was easy for tanker trucks carrying water, fire retardant and fuel to get to the airport.
We see and hear the helicopters going by all day from our porch. They are a godsend for the people in the path of the fire.
The fire has burned northwestward into Santa Barbara County, and is about 50 % contained. It has burned over 250,000 acres so far and is the second largest fire in California history.
Attached is a photo of my little airport helping battle the fire.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow, Steve. That must be a mind boggling thing to see your small, local, safe little airport that you fly in and out of so often, now closed to all but emergency first responders.


----------

